# charmglow remote thermometer



## panhead (Feb 7, 2009)

i just bought 2 charmglow remote digital meat thermometers at home depot,,,marked down to 7 dollars from 29.99,,,,,,does anyone have any opinions ,good or bad concerning these thermometers


----------



## mikey (Feb 7, 2009)

*I've seen those units at Home Depot, but just couldn't cough up the $$ for em. If you got 2 for $7.00 ea. I'd say you got a good deal, even if they only last a couple of years. I've gotten the Accurites at Wally World for $14.00 ea.  It's all a matter of personal preference anyway.*


----------

